# yard work this weekend 8/9 th.......good pay



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone interested in doing yard work this weekend?.............moving bark, raking, edging, trimming and misc. labor...............$10 an hour, several hours of work needed.....scenic hwy area............*now needs to be the 10th and 11th, sat and/or sunday*


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

There was a post earlier today a guy was looking for work but didn't want to flip burgers.Might run him down and see if he's interested.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic16897-55-1.aspx


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

bump....different dates now


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

My son may be interested. Has worked in landscaping. Got a number, I pass it to him tomorrow.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks guys............position filled........thank you for the replies:bowdown


----------

